# Recent brags & New CD/VC



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh man, you WON THE QUILT RAFFLE??? That's really, really great!!!

Congrats to the dogs too


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations on everything! The video was awesome, thanks for posting!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Love the video!!! You guys did amazing!!! Huge Congrats!! Can't wait to see you and everyone next weekend!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I continue to be blown away at the accomplishments of those beautiful and talented dogs. It's second only to how impressed and proud I am of the time and hard work you've invested and the talent you and Kristin have shown in getting the best out of each of those dogs. You two are amazing! Congratulations - love Slater's video, what a great dog he is.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats again.. and I loved your booth at the national.. I have had quite a few snickers and the Oh my's on the handy dandy new magnet....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Simply awesome!! Loved watching you guys in the video. Slater is a great dog.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congrats on EVERYTHING!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I absolutely love the way your pup Slater prances.
What a lovely dog and great team you make.
Congrats.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Way to go! I hope to be completing CD legs myself someday!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations! The video was amazing. Slater is gorgeous and he looked like he was having so much fun in the ring.


----------

